# Hully's summer of fun :)



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

So here are some pix from my summer's fishing adventures- Montana, Missouri, and Michigan.

Enjoy,

Hully









Dad's first Montana trout- Bighorn river









Bighorn 









Bighorn









Bighorn









Biggest brown from our trip- an ugly 23" brown from the dam on Bighorn









Dad fishing DePuy's spring creek. He caught 4, I had a 50+ fish day!









Depuy's- these fish have NEVER seen a streamer. It was nuts!!









DePuy's cuttie









Dad's 5lb bow on a private ranch lake w/ guide Doug McKnight









Biggest fish of the trip- 8lb bow!


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Ranch pond bow on a Rapala!!









Yellowstone river









Yellowstone









Yellowstone w/ guide Doug McKnight









Class II or III on the Yellowstone









Yellowstone









Yellowstone









Yellowstone day 2









The Current river in Missouri









An 18" smallie from the Current river in MO


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

The Rifle with Alyssa









The Rifle. Two people in a one person yak= fun 









Rifle river


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Sweet man. I like the pics of your gf fighting that fish and that bass grip your pops has on that trout. Nothin is better to me than gettin the old man to go out trout fishin with me.


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

thanks for sharing hully. always like to read your posts. keep it up. looks like you guys had a great time


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

I love Missouri fishing. They have some thick-body bulls down there, in every species!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Great pics Scott! Looks like you had a pretty good summer.
Didn't realize they made Ultimate 12's in tandem now...:lol: Whatever it takes though, looks like it worked.


----------



## troutfisher25 (May 7, 2011)

Awesome fish Hully! That reminds me I got to get my old man out to do some trout fishing soon too.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

According to the sticky...You are not allowed to name those rivers or spots!!!!
:lol::lol::lol:
sorry had to!
Looks like an awesome summer


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

On the Rise was at Depuys last season, right?

That Cuttie looks weird. It has like a Brownie back half. Huge spots, mang. Very cool


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

I like your dad's style! 

Great pics! Jealous!!

Don


----------

